
Show HN: Machine Dreaming – Homepage for Data Scientists - giraffeafavour
https://www.machinedreaming.com
======
giraffeafavour
Machine Dreaming is the new home page for Data Scientists, a single platform
for sharing links, discussion and questions on data science, machine learning
and artificial intelligence.

We built Machine Dreaming because we wanted a single place to catch up on all
the latest news and discussions. We wanted that place to be clean, easy to
read and use, and to support all the features the community needs.

Join us on Machine Dreaming if you want: \- A place to catch up on the latest
news, events and developments in data science, machine learning and artificial
intelligence \- Somewhere to learn more about these topics, and get involved
in the scene \- To be part of a friendly community where you can discuss these
topics and ask questions \- To receive optional weekly emails with a summary
of the best posts

We're working Data Scientists and have hand coded the site ourselves so we can
change anything in response to user's needs and feature requests!

We'd love to hear of any feedback you have, and are happy to answer questions
about the tech we've used too!

Mike and Will

